# Accutane



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Derms finally giving me accutane :thumb: , so Im going for my blood test tomorrow, just wondering what everyones take on the stuff is? What kind of sides can I expect whilst on it? Has it affected anyones training?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

yh been on it for 3 months sides wenrt to bad just dry lips a lypsyl wil take care of that within the first month you will get brake outs but they should die down within a month of getting them as for trainning hasnt affected me at all but according to my doc my muscle enzymes were crazy high but acne has beffntly cleared up but not dissaperded


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

cheers pal, sounds good

Yeh i heard that you break out pretty bad to start with but then it clears up, to be honest though my skins sh1t anyway so I might not even notice, tetralysal made my acne about 10 times worse than what it was, so im hoping this stuff just gets rid of it for a while.

I take it the muscle enzymes calmed down now then?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

i've been on it for 6 weeks now and looks like my acne is getting better i think, ive had a few break outs, i hope that was just the start and should get better now....but i am self medicating because doc wouldn't give it to me!...how much are u guys taking? im on 40mg and i weigh around 14st i think weight has something to do with the dosage


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ash_87 said:


> i've been on it for 6 weeks now and looks like my acne is getting better i think, ive had a few break outs, i hope that was just the start and should get better now....but i am self medicating because doc wouldn't give it to me!...how much are u guys taking? im on 40mg and i weigh around 14st i think weight has something to do with the dosage


well your supposed to take 1 mg per kg of bodyweight, but some people take a lower dose and run it for longer, you had any sides off it yet?


----------



## Burner (Jun 22, 2010)

Out of interest, do PED's show up in the blood tests they do? I mean thats not what they are checking is it? Oh and to answer the OP, nosebleeds.


----------



## Welsh (Dec 22, 2008)

Doctors are finally sending me to a derm to get checked out, hopefully I'll get this because the stuff the doctors been giving me isn't working.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Welsh said:


> Doctors are finally sending me to a derm to get checked out, hopefully I'll get this because the stuff the doctors been giving me isn't working.


yeh if its pretty bad mate he will do, ive tried everythin but ive had acne for years so im hopin this just gets rid of it once and for all


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Burner said:


> Out of interest, do PED's show up in the blood tests they do? I mean thats not what they are checking is it? Oh and to answer the OP, nosebleeds.


They wont show up but they do a complete blood count, and test your lipids and liver values and PED's could affect this


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Been taking accutane for 4 1/2 months now. My dose is at 80mg ED (40mg in the morning, 40mg in the evening). Sides: Dry skin, dry lips, nose bleeds, and seems that I need some more sleep.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

BADASSMASS said:


> well your supposed to take 1 mg per kg of bodyweight, but some people take a lower dose and run it for longer, you had any sides off it yet?


yeah im running it for 4 months....sides...i get dry lips, eyes, nose, scalp, skin...loss of appetite, mild mood swings....and random voices in my head


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ash_87 said:


> yeah im running it for 4 months....sides...i get dry lips, eyes, nose, scalp, skin...loss of appetite, mild mood swings....*and random voices in my head*


Eh what? Can you be more detailed about that.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ash_87 said:


> yeah im running it for 4 months....sides...i get dry lips, eyes, nose, scalp, skin...loss of appetite, mild mood swings....and random voices in my head


lol

cheers for the replies, off to derm again tomoz. Get my blood test results and hopefully get myself some accutane


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I got the accutane but the derm has told me that something was slightly out on my liver test, but wouldnt say what it was. He also didnt even get the results back from my complete blood count but said my lipids were fine. Thing is surely this stuff shouldn't be prescribed if he doesn't have a clue what my bloods are really like? Anyone think its worth me getting them done before I begin it or should I just man the fvck up and start taking them?


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

just take em


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeh my thoughts exactly, I'll take them with my last meal, you still taking supplements and what not or have you cut them out?


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

i still take protein, cod liver, vitamin B and Milk Thistle


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

hows it going m8?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ash_87 said:


> hows it going m8?


Yeh its going alright at the minute mate, side effects seem to have worn out since I increased my water intake by a lot. I've got dry lips and dry eyes though so Im constantly using eye drops and what not, always look like im crying lol. Hows it going with you?


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

i took a course of Roaccutane and a course of Accutane between my time in the US and the UK. it works, but the sides can be quite severe. split lips limiting how much i could eat, very dry nasal passage, dry eyes and painful joints. though it was the single, only treatment that ever positively affected my acne. all the best.


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

What dose did you take MrO2b? I'm currently on 100mg ED without too much sides.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

BADASSMASS said:


> Yeh its going alright at the minute mate, side effects seem to have worn out since I increased my water intake by a lot. I've got dry lips and dry eyes though so Im constantly using eye drops and what not, always look like im crying lol. Hows it going with you?


nt sure to sure really ive upped it to 60mg a day since sat, i think i'm on week 13 or sumit now....

spots seem to be better but still getting some even though they maybe small still annoying i think a few came because i went out drinking on friday (i know im not ment to)

as for sides dry skin, nose really hurts and so do my eyes and night...random dry skin on body think its eczema..and joint pains in foot and elbows lol

im planning on running it untill 20th Dec so hopefully it will be clear by then!


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ash_87 said:


> nt sure to sure really ive upped it to 60mg a day since sat, i think i'm on week 13 or sumit now....
> 
> spots seem to be better but still getting some even though they maybe small still annoying i think a few came because i went out drinking on friday (i know im not ment to)
> 
> ...


Dont think I could handle a load of beer if im honest, Ive got no moisture as it is lol, wouldnt want to dehydrate myself further.

Apparently mate the magic starts happening around month 3, so hopefully you will see some cracking results soon. Yeh my joints have been aching, especially in my knees when im running, but Ive just started swallowing fish oils like their smarties so hopefully that will help alleviate it, ill let you know how I get on, see if it helps at all.

Im hoping to go up to 80-90 mg at the moment as i seem to be handling the sides alright, my livers probably fvcked and my cholesterols probably gone to the sh1tter but my skin looks a lot better lol


----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

MrO2b said:


> i took a course of Roaccutane and a course of Accutane between my time in the US and the UK. it works, but the sides can be quite severe. split lips limiting how much i could eat, very dry nasal passage, dry eyes and painful joints. though it was the single, only treatment that ever positively affected my acne. all the best.


Similar experience for me. The sides were shht but it was the only thing that helped against acne in my case. I've had a lot of scars but luckily my face does not look like a crumpet anymore.

There's one thing I'm a worried about though: After I quit a 6 month course I suffered from sun allergy. I'd be out in the sun for literally 10 minutes and my skin would itch and get red patches. I'm dark skinned, which added a lot of "WTFs??" to it. As years when by, it disappeared but I had to wear sunblock for quite some time after my treatment.

I never realised the relationship but only found out afterwards on the internet of all places that other people had similar symptoms. It was not documented as a side in the medicine leaflet, nor did the dermatologist mention it to me.


----------

